# What is the easiest color to take car of?



## MTech8 (Oct 24, 2006)

I'm planning on getting a new car for myself. (X5/X6) at the moment.

Based on your experiences, what is the easiest color to take car of? white / silver?

Does metallic make things easier?

Thanxs in advance for the advice!


----------



## Kzang (Apr 12, 2006)

Based on my experience and not just in BMW cars only is

Light silver color would be the easiest to take care of. And I think Metallic makes it easier as well.
Thats the main reason why I got the metallic in mine to help with my black car.

White would fall in the similar category as the black colored cars.


----------



## stream (Jan 24, 2005)

Metallic silver. I've had cars of many colors and it's the lowest maintenance--but also the least satisfying to detail!

My current BMW is silver gray, which is also pretty low maintenance, but does pop a bit when detailed.


----------



## Johnz3mc (Jan 5, 2005)

I'd vote for a champagne beige color of a non-metallic nature.
The silver is certainly high on the list too, but I'm just thinking about the slight problem of touch-up paint and metallic paint. The little bits just don't blend well and the same problem would apply to the beige family if it were a metallic.
I like stream's comment about '....... lowest maintenance - but least satisfying'. He's right.
-John C.


----------



## NetSpySD (Dec 28, 2007)

All colors require the same amount of effort to keep clean.

The difference is some hide dirt better. However, they all get dirty and need the paint cleaned regularly.

I think what the OP is asking is which color hides/blends dirt better so frequent washing and paint care can be abandoned. The answer is a paint color close to the color of dirt.

However, no one gets excited about seeing a white or silver car after it has been washed.

Black however, well you efforts are rewarded with striking appearance.


----------



## FMINUS (Oct 3, 2007)

light silver


----------



## BrianSF (Feb 9, 2006)

Johnz3mc said:


> I'd vote for a champagne beige color of a non-metallic nature.
> The silver is certainly high on the list too, but I'm just thinking about the slight problem of touch-up paint and metallic paint. The little bits just don't blend well and the same problem would apply to the beige family if it were a metallic.
> I like stream's comment about '....... lowest maintenance - but least satisfying'. He's right.
> -John C.


In reading this thread, I was waiting for someone to say champagne/beige. I believe it to be the color that hides dirt the best. The problem is it's not necessarily attractive (especially on Buicks!)). IMO, the best bet for a BMW is something in silver (TiAg) or light gray (Space Gray or Silver Gray).


----------



## Johnz3mc (Jan 5, 2005)

BrianSF said:


> In reading this thread, I was waiting for someone to say champagne/beige. I believe it to be the color that hides dirt the best. The problem is it's not necessarily attractive (especially on Buicks!)). IMO, the best bet for a BMW is something in silver (TiAg) or light gray (Space Gray or Silver Gray).


I'm laughing. It's the color of the wife's Pt Cruiser convert. It saves me a ton of work too. She thinks it's always clean and I've learned long ago not to offer any differing opinions. Har, har, har, har.
-John C.


----------



## hhibmw (Nov 8, 2007)

Had many cars in many colors and, hands down, white stays fresher looking longer.


----------



## BrianSF (Feb 9, 2006)

Johnz3mc said:


> I'm laughing. It's the color of the wife's Pt Cruiser convert. It saves me a ton of work too. She thinks it's always clean and I've learned long ago not to offer any differing opinions. Har, har, har, har.
> -John C.


Well that's good for you John. Just don't get caught driving it!


----------



## Desiboy (Apr 1, 2005)

I'd agree w/ the silver/gold/beige comments, but, while it hides dirt the best, it also hides shine the best. So, when you do detail/wash it, it's not that noticeable. 

On the other hand, if you have a dark car and are willing to keep it well cleaned, there will be fruits for your labor. Case in point, take a look at Johnz3mc's sig pic up there


----------



## MTech8 (Oct 24, 2006)

Thanxs for the replies guys.

Now there's definitely some decision making to do.

I'm currently more proned to the silver from everyone's suggestion. But I'm really not sure if I like it on an X6. Black probably looks the best, but it's really hard to keep clean. Don't quite have the free time I use too.


----------



## jesimmons (Jan 11, 2008)

I agree about the silver and bronze being easiest to keep clean-looking (notice I didn't say clean). I ordered my 535i in Platinum Bronze Metallic partly for that reason. I know a lot of folks don't like that color - but I wanted something a little less common. Just about every Bimmer I see on the road is silver, black, or white. And the way I look at it - the car doesn't know what color it is.. It goes just as fast as the others regardless of color.


----------



## Johnz3mc (Jan 5, 2005)

BrianSF said:


> Well that's good for you John. Just don't get caught driving it!


A very astute observation Brian, and I agree totally.
Actually, I have to drive it once in a while. I wear a ball cap, dark glasses, a huge cigar, and one of those fake Fidel Castro beards when I do. The cap, glasses, beard and plastic cigar are kept in a bag near the garage door, within easy reach for those delicate times.
With the top down and at 60 mph, the beard is blown backward and to the left. Quite rakish really.
I drove by my mother once and she didn't recognize me, (the cigar helped too) so at least I got that base covered. 
-John C.


----------



## BrianSF (Feb 9, 2006)

Johnz3mc said:


> A very astute observation Brian, and I agree totally.
> Actually, I have to drive it once in a while. I wear a ball cap, dark glasses, a huge cigar, and one of those fake Fidel Castro beards when I do. The cap, glasses, beard and plastic cigar are kept in a bag near the garage door, within easy reach for those delicate times.
> With the top down and at 60 mph, the beard is blown backward and to the left. Quite rakish really.
> I drove by my mother once and she didn't recognize me, (the cigar helped too) so at least I got that base covered.
> -John C.


Thanks John. I'm :rofl:

Hey, to continue (kinda) with the thread, remember the DeLorean DMC-12 (I'm sure everyone does because of the Back to the Future movies)? Too bad stainless steel didn't catch on. We could clean cars with an SOS pad!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 21, 2008)

silver


----------



## P. Panda (Aug 5, 2007)

BrianSF said:


> Thanks John. I'm :rofl:
> 
> Hey, to continue (kinda) with the thread, remember the DeLorean DMC-12 (I'm sure everyone does because of the Back to the Future movies)? Too bad stainless steel didn't catch on. We could clean cars with an SOS pad!


I actually HAD a DeLorean years ago. They're not quite as easy to keep clean as you'd think, as any time anyone touched it it would leave fingerprints (if any of you own stanless steel refrigerators and have kids you'll know exactly what I'm takling about). Of all things, WINDEX was the best way to get rid of those though...

Though never really needed anything like wax/ clay/etc....


----------



## nealh (Oct 4, 2003)

I got Barbera Red and I would never do this again
The car shows every little mark...after my first detail..car is one month..I used Zaino..
I saw a lot of fine scratches and marks..if you touch the paint it sort of mars...the red looks rubbed

I got hit my something on the highway yesterday(happened in my new 530i after month also...peeld paint off the hood)..got 3 tiny chips on my driver door..very easy to see on the red color

Also, someone tapped my rear bumper with something...went to buy a giftcard for someone...I parked away from everyone...bad day for my car

Silver, Space Grey, Beige will hide these issues much better....

I hate the Barbera Red for upkeep(Black maybe worse...maybe Jet Black non-metallic is better)....I think given everything I prefer the easier colors now


My OCD on keeping my cars new is going to hard to deal with on Barbera Red


----------



## my4x4byfar (Sep 27, 2007)

Titanium Silver (Metalliic)


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

Silver, but White is the best looking, easiest to take care of color.


----------

